# Casting Clinic 10/20 9am Miraflores Park



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

The local club FFNWF. We will be working on casting in the wind. There seems to a lot of it hereabouts. All comers are welcome.


----------



## FlyingTies (Nov 16, 2016)

*Casting Clinic*

Would you mind letting me know the next clinic you all host? Would love to join on a weekend.

Thanks!


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Clinics are third Saturday monthly 9am Miraflores Park. We especially like to see new faces.


----------

